# Should i be worried?



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive just spoken to my breeder again and Sugars ears still are not fully up, one is but the other is still floppy. She is now 7 and a half weeks so i thought they should be up by now. Should i be worried or do you think they will be up by the time i get her at 12weeks old?
I just know i only have the money for one chihuahua which will prob be the case for me for the next few years, so i want to get the right one. Im also stretching my budget for this pup (which the hubby isnt awfuly impressed with lol) so really want to kno im getting a good pup.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

It not a problem it can take awhile for ears to come up.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Are you planning on showing her? If not, it doesn't really matter if her ears are up. Sometimes their ears go up and down when they are teething. When I got Penny, her ears were down :










They are up now:


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

SugarChi said:


> Ive just spoken to my breeder again and Sugars ears still are not fully up, one is but the other is still floppy. She is now 7 and a half weeks so i thought they should be up by now. Should i be worried or do you think they will be up by the time i get her at 12weeks old?
> I just know i only have the money for one chihuahua which will prob be the case for me for the next few years, so i want to get the right one. Im also stretching my budget for this pup (which the hubby isnt awfuly impressed with lol) so really want to kno im getting a good pup.


Why would she be the "wrong one" if her ears never fully stood up?  Do you intend to show or breed her or something? This is just me, but I've always cared more about the personality than the conformation. I actually thought Teddy was the LEAST cute puppy that I had to pick from, but he had my heart from the first minute I met him because he is just such a sweetheart. 
:love7:

As long as she's healthy and her personality is a good fit for you, then I say get her. I would try not to worry so much about her look--no one is going to care if her ears are floppy, and in fact I think many people find it to be an incredibly adorable feature! That's just my opinion, though.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for your reply
No she will be purely my pet but I just want to know im getting wat im paying for. Im hoping by the next time I go to see her they will be up.

I just know that if they didnt go up at all, although i wud still love her and all, i wud end up wanting another chihuahua and i cant afford any more!

Hopefuly they will be up by the next time i see her anyway!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

SugarChi said:


> Thanks for your reply
> No she will be purely my pet but I just want to know im getting wat im paying for. Im hoping by the next time I go to see her they will be up.
> 
> I just know that if they didnt go up at all, although i wud still love her and all, i wud end up wanting another chihuahua and i cant afford any more!
> ...


We all have different priorities. If you know that her look really matters to you, then I guess you really should get what you're paying for the first time around. But to put things in perspective, I think that a dog with a compatible personality is a LOT harder to find than a cute Chi with fully erect ears.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Kaila said:


> Why would she be the "wrong one" if her ears never fully stood up?  Do you intend to show or breed her or something? This is just me, but I've always cared more about the personality than the conformation. I actually thought Teddy was the LEAST cute puppy that I had to pick from, but he had my heart from the first minute I met him because he is just such a sweetheart.
> :love7:
> 
> As long as she's healthy and her personality is a good fit for you, then I say get her. I would try not to worry so much about her look--no one is going to care if her ears are floppy, and in fact I think many people find it to be an incredibly adorable feature! That's just my opinion, though.


Because Im paying a lot of money for a pedigree. If i just wanted a dog with a nice personality i could get one a lot cheaper, but i want a pedigree chihuahua, do u know wat i mean?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

SugarChi said:


> Because Im paying a lot of money for a pedigree. If i just wanted a dog with a nice personality i could get one a lot cheaper, but i want a pedigree chihuahua, do u know wat i mean?


Yeah I understand what you mean. Looks and pedigrees have just never mattered much to me. I only got Teddy from a breeder because my second dog HAD to be a male puppy and I couldn't find any in a rescue that wouldn't adopt out to people who weren't local. I could have waited, but I didn't, and my mom and boyfriend at the time bought Teddy for me for my 20th birthday.

I actually did pay to have Teddy registered with AKC but I'm not even sure why I did it. It's completely pointless for me since I'll never show him and he's already neutered. I guess I just wanted to see his family history on the piece of paper..


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> Because Im paying a lot of money for a pedigree. If i just wanted a dog with a nice personality i could get one a lot cheaper, but i want a pedigree chihuahua, do u know wat i mean?


True, but many "Pedigree" chihuahuas are not to standard. Even if you are getting her from a show breeder, there is no guarantee her ears stand up. If you want your puppy's ears to be standing up for sure, maybe you should consider getting an older puppy who has already been through teething.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Kaila said:


> We all have different priorities. If you know that her look really matters to you, then I guess you really should get what you're paying for the first time around. But to put things in perspective, I think that a dog with a compatible personality is a LOT harder to find than a cute Chi with fully erect ears.


I think ur making me sound bad. Obviously i want a dog with a good personality too, looks are not all i care about. But I do also want my dog to look like the breed its meant to be which i dont think is a bad thing. 

All im asking is, is it normal enough for ears not to be up yet at her age, thats all, im not looking to be jugded for asking.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

SugarChi said:


> I think ur making me sound bad. Obviously i want a dog with a good personality too, looks are not all i care about. But I do also want my dog to look like the breed its meant to be which i dont think is a bad thing.
> 
> All im asking is, is it normal enough for ears not to be up yet at her age, thats all, im not looking to be jugded for asking.


Sorry!  I'm not meaning to make you sound bad or judge you! You're allowed to want what you want and you don't need to justify it to anyone.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> I think ur making me sound bad. Obviously i want a dog with a good personality too, looks are not all i care about. But I do also want my dog to look like the breed its meant to be which i dont think is a bad thing.
> 
> All im asking is, is it normal enough for ears not to be up yet at her age, thats all, im not looking to be jugded for asking.


Yes, it is normal for her ears not to be up. They will probably go up in a few weeks, but there is no way to know for sure.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

It took Lady six months before her ears were up...she had gelatin on her food and I rubbed her ears...to this day, she still enjoys an ear rub...and she'll be fourteen New Year's Day...at a minute past midnight...LOL


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Sometimes it can take a while for ears to stand up. 
As far as pedigrees; please keep in mind that all it really is is a "family tree." Unless the pups in the pedigree have a good amount of Champions in the most recent generation; a pedigree can't really tell you if you have a good quality standard dog or not. Thats kinda the problem with so many of these new fake 'breed registry' sites. Only a few of them actually have shows where your dog competes to prove it is "to breed standard." The rest are just there so they can charge you for a piece of paper of no value. And unfortunately just because your dog HAS a pedigree registered WITH the AKC or other legitimate registery; doesn't automatically mean it is to standard either. Just wanted to point that out; I see lots of breeders claiming a dog has "papers" when often they don't mean anything and trying to sell it for more money. So just keep that in mind; if you get a chance to actually look through the pedigree first you can do some research on them; to find out if the parents and grandparents were actually proven champions (i.e. "to standard.")That'll be your best bet if you truly want to find a dog that is closest to the correct standard; everyone has a right to want what they want! And you also have the right not to be ripped off too; so don't be afraid to ask who the parents are; a reputable breeder will have no problem showing it off if it's something to be proud of!


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

7 1/2 weeks ears are not always up, I think it's very normal. I picked up my Bonnie at 8 weeks old, her ears are both down looks like a lab pup more than anything else. But 2 days after I picked her up, her ear stood up on her own and never go back down. So please don't worry, when the time is right, sure your pup ears will be up. I think I read some of the members on here saying their pup ears are not up until there are 16 weeks old too.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok thanks,i wont worry then. I am going to see her again next week so ill know better then.

Thanks for ur replys.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks to those last few replys thats really helpful. I have seen her parents but i will ask about her grandparents etc wen im there next week and ask to look at her papers. Thats just it, i dont want to be ripped off! Cos to be honest my hubby would kill me if he found out we paid all that money and didnt get wat i wanted.
And its great to hear of other pups ears standing up at 8 weeks or later, thank u x


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

No prob; and good luck! If you get a chance to peek at the ped; what you're looking for is some sort of Title before the names; usually abbreviated like "AMCH" or "INTCH" to mark that they're CH (Champions) meaning they have competed against other Chihuahuas and have earned the status of being to standard. There are other titles too other than Conformation, but I don't know may working or tracking chihuahuas LOL.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

SugarChi said:


> Thanks to those last few replys thats really helpful. I have seen her parents but i will ask about her grandparents etc wen im there next week and ask to look at her papers. Thats just it, i dont want to be ripped off! Cos to be honest my hubby would kill me if he found out we paid all that money and didnt get wat i wanted.
> And its great to hear of other pups ears standing up at 8 weeks or later, thank u x



If you do a search on the forum, there are a lot of threads about the ears. You would be surprised how many people have their "pedigree" Chi ears not standing up until they are a lot older. There is also a member to suggest how to get the ears stand up too. Whether you want to go onto that route, it's up to you. But don't worry too much at this age. If both parents ears are up, the pup ears should have the chances to stand up up eventually.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I dont blame you for wanting what you want. I would not want to pay a high price for droopy ears. The breeder should have no problem giving you the pedigree. This is the reason I am looking for a grown chi, I know what I want her to look like and Im lookin. I have foster chi's that I love, they needed a home and I gave them one. They are precious. But for that one special lil girl, Im particular. 

pam in TX


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> No prob; and good luck! If you get a chance to peek at the ped; what you're looking for is some sort of Title before the names; usually abbreviated like "AMCH" or "INTCH" to mark that they're CH (Champions) meaning they have competed against other Chihuahuas and have earned the status of being to standard. There are other titles too other than Conformation, but I don't know may working or tracking chihuahuas LOL.


Thank u! Thats brilliant thanks, i wudnt kno wat to look for, ill have to write that down!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

felix93 said:


> If you do a search on the forum, there are a lot of threads about the ears. You would be surprised how many people have their "pedigree" Chi ears not standing up until they are a lot older. There is also a member to suggest how to get the ears stand up too. Whether you want to go onto that route, it's up to you. But don't worry too much at this age. If both parents ears are up, the pup ears should have the chances to stand up up eventually.


Thats great thank u 

I will do a search and read up thanks x


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

pjknust said:


> I dont blame you for wanting what you want. I would not want to pay a high price for droopy ears. The breeder should have no problem giving you the pedigree. This is the reason I am looking for a grown chi, I know what I want her to look like and Im lookin. I have foster chi's that I love, they needed a home and I gave them one. They are precious. But for that one special lil girl, Im particular.
> 
> pam in TX


Thank u, so glad u understand where im coming from! Its the only pedigree dog im likely to be buying and we are not rich by any means and work v hard for our money so i want this to be right. I wud be so gutted to be ripped off! Ive always wanted a chihuahua and hav made sacrifices to be able to afford one so fingers crossed my wee girls stand up soon cos i do love her!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I have read on this forum and other forums that it is normal for some full bred chi's ears to be flopped, and that they will most likely stand up a little later! Give it some time!

Like others have said, a pedigree is only really a big deal if you're showing or breeding! You are not really paying for the papers, you're paying for the proof that your chi has a very good bloodline aka champions. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I'm so bad at wording things lol!) If that's what you want, maybe pick a show breeder, unless the breeder you have now is already a show breeder, then you're good to go


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Our Ruby has ears that do not stand. She is a pure bred. The other girls are as well but she, by far, comes from the best breeder of them all. She comes from a show breeder and her sire is a richly pedigreed, champion dog. She was sold as a pet at 14 weeks. That particular breeder makes the decision at 12 weeks to keep a puppy in their show program or not. I think your pup's age is too soon to know for certain. 
She is now one and the ears are still not up. We like it. You do need to get the dog you want with the features and personality that you desire. It is tough to predict (at a weeks old age) if you are going to get the complete package.
Hope's ears were not up until about 10 weeks.
Our last girl was 8 months when we got her so we knew exactly what we were getting. With the other 2 we simply had a framework of what each could be. 








With ears down, she will be our perpetual puppy!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Our Ruby has ears that do not stand. She is a pure bred. The other girls are as well but she, by far, comes from the best breeder of them all. She comes from a show breeder and her sire is a richly pedigreed, champion dog. She was sold as a pet at 14 weeks. That particular breeder makes the decision at 12 weeks to keep a puppy in their show program or not. I think your pup's age is too soon to know for certain.
> She is now one and the ears are still not up. We like it. You do need to get the dog you want with the features and personality that you desire. It is tough to predict (at a weeks old age) if you are going to get the complete package.
> Hope's ears were not up until about 10 weeks.
> Our last girl was 8 months when we got her so we knew exactly what we were getting. With the other 2 we simply had a framework of what each could be.
> ...


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

You can tape her ears if it's that big of a deal. Bella, who will be 1 soon sometimes has both straight up, sometimes 1 up and 1 floppy, sometimes 1/2 way and sometimes both super floppy. Just depends on her mood! I do think she looks cuter with her ears up, but she is the sweetest, weirdest Chi ever and I wouldn't trade her for anything. I do agree personality is #1 priority!

Super floppy-









Up-









Her normal in between ears..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, this was Hope at 9 weeks. It was easily 10-11 weeks before they were up as I mentioned. 









Ruby's ears did do this for a bit but now are both own all the time:









Her ears make her no less purebred and she is just as AKC registered as the other two. Her lineage, again, is MUCH more impressive than my other two. Her size (3.5-3.6 lbs.) and her ears make her unsuitable for breeding. Her ears would make her unsuitable also for showing. She has a PERFECT bite and gorgeous teeth. Her disposition (sweet but shy/skittish and my only barker) would be the LEAST appropriate for showing of my 3. My other two would have better suited personalities, although, as should be the case because they are ours, our eyes (and hearts) find all 3 to be positively perfect. 
Since I plan on neither showing nor breeding, she is a perfect choice for us. We wanted purebred and AKC. There would be no point in us having a perfect show or breeding dog since we would then, in effect, "waste" the opportunity to do either.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You want a Chi who's ears are up--totally understandable as it's one of the main Chi traits!  Getting a puppy however, won't guarantee anything, even if they ARE up already! Sometimes they go up to later down the road flop again. If you want a Chi that looks like a Chi--get an older dog (6+months who's ears have been up since 8 weeks or so). A Chihuahua with floppy ears doesn't mean it's not purebred. Even show breeders can get a Chi with floppy ears. Sometimes it's genetics...sometimes it just happens w/o explaination! The pup just ends up with poor ear leather for one reason or another.

All of our pups who have erect ears went up between 6-13 weeks. I tried "taping" (actually used breathrite strips) Marleys & they'd stay up for a week at a time but always went back down--he was destined to have his wonky ears. Mari had a pup who's ears were up by 10 weeks. When he reached 15/16 weeks they went floppy & that they still are at 10 months. Mom & dad have erect ears, all grandparents have erect ears (one grandma has one tipped ear but nothing like his--his look like my Marley & Milo's ears!). Anyway...no real explaination that I can tell other than you just never know for certain. LOL 

To answer your original question...by 7.5 weeks it is NOT uncommon for a Chi pup to have floppy ears. Usually they're up by 10 weeks but not always. Usually if they're going to go up they're up by 18 weeks but as stated here sometimes it can take 7mo. But there is nothing wrong with wanting what you want by any means.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie's ears were both totally down when she came home with us, and she went through the one ear up one ear down phase, and I would say both of them were both fully up at probably 15 or 16 weeks. A friend of mine has a chihuahua that has a dad with floppy ears. In his litters, he's had puppies with floppy ears and ears that stand up. However, she was hoping that his ears would stay down because it's just SO cute on him! So far so good!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my busters were up and down and one up and so forth around 4 monthe his ears started to stand tall im sure your new babies will do the same although ive read on this forum a couple of chihs only had one ear stand tall isaw their pics and they are so cute with just one up


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

This is totally normal

My pups ears didnt come up properly until he was around 16 weeks.

And now at 8 months old everytime he wakes up his ears are down and within 5 minutes there back up again lol.

xx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

You have probalby gotten enough confirmation that it takes time for them to come up. I didn't really care if Angel's came up or not, but my daughter-in-law did!! Anyway, the vet said usually within 6-8months. His came up around 6 months! So, take a deep breath, relax, they will probably come up in time.

Just enjoy him (her) while their young!! Like kids, they grow too fast!!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> You can tape her ears if it's that big of a deal. Bella, who will be 1 soon sometimes has both straight up, sometimes 1 up and 1 floppy, sometimes 1/2 way and sometimes both super floppy. Just depends on her mood! I do think she looks cuter with her ears up, but she is the sweetest, weirdest Chi ever and I wouldn't trade her for anything. I do agree personality is #1 priority!


No i wudnt tape her ears, and i am not making a big deal of it, i am just asking a simple question. Keep in mind that i dont actually have the puppy yet, ive only met her once so far, u r talking as if i hav her and dont want her cos of her ears which is not the case. I agree that personality is important and hav not said otherwise, but as i said if that was all that mattered i wudnt be paying so much money for her, i could get a shelter dog or mixed breed with good personality.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Her ears make her no less purebred and she is just as AKC registered as the other two. Her lineage, again, is MUCH more impressive than my other two. Her size (3.5-3.6 lbs.) and her ears make her unsuitable for breeding. Her ears would make her unsuitable also for showing. She has a PERFECT bite and gorgeous teeth. Her disposition (sweet but shy/skittish and my only barker) would be the LEAST appropriate for showing of my 3. My other two would have better suited personalities, although, as should be the case because they are ours, our eyes (and hearts) find all 3 to be positively perfect.
> Since I plan on neither showing nor breeding, she is a perfect choice for us. We wanted purebred and AKC. There would be no point in us having a perfect show or breeding dog since we would then, in effect, "waste" the opportunity to do either.


I didnt think she wasnt a purebreed. I just want a chihuahua with all the breed features, im asking a question about a pup i havent even gotten yet, have only met her once. I kinda wish i hadnt bothered asking now tbh. 
Also though i dont necessarily plan to breed or show her i wudnt like to rule it out totally.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SugarChi said:


> I didnt think she wasnt a purebreed. I just want a chihuahua with all the breed features, im asking a question about a pup i havent even gotten yet, have only met her once. I kinda wish i hadnt bothered asking now tbh.
> Also though i dont necessarily plan to breed or show her i wudnt like to rule it out totally.


My response was not intended to be rude. I was speaking about my own dog being as purebred as MY others. I assumed the dog you are considering is also purebred and KC registered as well from your comments. 
Sorry that I gave my examples.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

MChis said:


> You want a Chi who's ears are up--totally understandable as it's one of the main Chi traits!  Getting a puppy however, won't guarantee anything, even if they ARE up already! Sometimes they go up to later down the road flop again. If you want a Chi that looks like a Chi--get an older dog (6+months who's ears have been up since 8 weeks or so). A Chihuahua with floppy ears doesn't mean it's not purebred. Even show breeders can get a Chi with floppy ears. Sometimes it's genetics...sometimes it just happens w/o explaination! The pup just ends up with poor ear leather for one reason or another.
> 
> All of our pups who have erect ears went up between 6-13 weeks. I tried "taping" (actually used breathrite strips) Marleys & they'd stay up for a week at a time but always went back down--he was destined to have his wonky ears. Mari had a pup who's ears were up by 10 weeks. When he reached 15/16 weeks they went floppy & that they still are at 10 months. Mom & dad have erect ears, all grandparents have erect ears (one grandma has one tipped ear but nothing like his--his look like my Marley & Milo's ears!). Anyway...no real explaination that I can tell other than you just never know for certain. LOL
> 
> To answer your original question...by 7.5 weeks it is NOT uncommon for a Chi pup to have floppy ears. Usually they're up by 10 weeks but not always. Usually if they're going to go up they're up by 18 weeks but as stated here sometimes it can take 7mo. But there is nothing wrong with wanting what you want by any means.


Thank u! I feel like people r having a go at me about this but i dont think its a bad thing to want a chihuahua that has its ears up! I know wat ur saying about getting an older pup but i very rarely see them for sale where i live and the odd one i hav seen are males usually. 
But thank you for answering my question! Its normal for chis ears t still be down at her age, thats all i wanted to know thank u


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> My response was not intended to be rude. I was speaking about my own dog being as purebred as MY others. I assumed the dog you are considering is also purebred and KC registered as well from your comments.
> Sorry that I gave my examples.


No dont get me wrong i totally appreciate wat u were saying to me. I thought there that u thought i was offending u and its not because of u that i regret posting this i was just telling u how i felt from others responses but iv put it accross wrong sorry


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie's ears were both totally down when she came home with us, and she went through the one ear up one ear down phase, and I would say both of them were both fully up at probably 15 or 16 weeks. A friend of mine has a chihuahua that has a dad with floppy ears. In his litters, he's had puppies with floppy ears and ears that stand up. However, she was hoping that his ears would stay down because it's just SO cute on him! So far so good!


Thanks for ur reply, thats great, its good to know others chis ears took a bit longer! Thanks


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

bayoumah said:


> hi my busters were up and down and one up and so forth around 4 monthe his ears started to stand tall im sure your new babies will do the same although ive read on this forum a couple of chihs only had one ear stand tall isaw their pics and they are so cute with just one up


Hi were both his ears up and down or did one stay up? Yes im sure they will cos both her parents hav perfect ears, id say they will be up by next i see her! Aw thank u she is a wee cutie


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

1234 said:


> This is totally normal
> 
> My pups ears didnt come up properly until he was around 16 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thank u, i feel a lot better now i kno its normal!


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> Thank u, i feel a lot better now i kno its normal!


Yeah its normal and funny to see, one day up then down then one half way up and then fully down again lol.

Im sure she will be perfect, do you have any pics of her yet?

Is she long or short haired?

x


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

1234 said:


> Yeah its normal and funny to see, one day up then down then one half way up and then fully down again lol.
> 
> Im sure she will be perfect, do you have any pics of her yet?
> 
> ...


Lol i kno i bet shes well cute with one up n one down! 
No i will be going to see her at some stage next week and ill take pics she will be just over 8 weeks then. 
Shes long haired and very fluffy! Shes also quite fat, the only bit of her that looks big is her belly lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

She sounds like a cutie!! It can take a while for the ears to come up and genetics can play a factor. Also long haired dogs have more weight on their ears so might take abit longer to come up.
My youngest Heidi is short haired but her ears are still undecided even though she is over 2!! She has such thin soft ears that the temperature affecting blood flow is what determines her ear placement.LOL So they are 'proper' and upright outside on a cold day and yet when she crawls out from under the duvet with me they are flopped right over! Then sometimes they are like Jack Russell ears and othe times have a weird backwards fold that is uniquely Heidi!
I dont think Id want them normal though, I enjoy just rubbing her ears and rolling them through my fingers as they are so soft.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You can pay hundreds of dollars for a puppy that doesn't represent the breed well. Paying a lot doesn't mean much. The people that suggested ear taping are offering a solution if your puppy ends up with floppy ears, I don't think they are trying to offend you.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

PLEASE do NOT care about the 'looks' of your puppy. Believe me, when I say that I have a really nice chi---long coat, spayed, therapy dog, ears up etc, 6#'s. She is NOT an AKC registerable dog.!!!!!!!! I also have a beautiful looking short hair with champions galore in her AKC pedigree. She is an emotional mess, weighs 9#'s, and has just cost me $3400 dollars in vet bills for a diagnosis of epilepsy (probably genetic.). LOOK FOR temperment, not ears!! Both dogs cost me $750. Sue


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

missy_r said:


> You can pay hundreds of dollars for a puppy that doesn't represent the breed well. Paying a lot doesn't mean much. The people that suggested ear taping are offering a solution if your puppy ends up with floppy ears, I don't think they are trying to offend you.


I know that im just saying i personally dont want to pay hundreds for a dog that doesnt represent the breed. Im saying i dont want to be ripped off. 
The suggestion of taping ears didnt offend me, saying "if its such a big deal" offended me as i dont think im making any deal of it was just asking peoples opinions on wen ears should be up by. And suggesting i should just care about her personality is annoying me.
I am not saying that because im paying a lot she will be perfect to breed standard, i am aware that there are risks buying any pup, im just asking wen ears should be up by, is it normal at her age for them to be still down and saying that i dont want to be ripped off because i cant afford any more dogs, that is all.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok i give up! 

Thanks to the people who hav answered my question and helped me on that. 
Im not replying anymore because some ppl dont want to listen to wat im saying.
I will be looking for both looks and temperment in my puppy and im entitled to do so, thanks.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> I know that im just saying i personally dont want to pay hundreds for a dog that doesnt represent the breed. Im saying i dont want to be ripped off.
> The suggestion of taping ears didnt offend me, saying "if its such a big deal" offended me as i dont think im making any deal of it was just asking peoples opinions on wen ears should be up by. And suggesting i should just care about her personality is annoying me.
> I am not saying that because im paying a lot she will be perfect to breed standard, i am aware that there are risks buying any pup, im just asking wen ears should be up by, is it normal at her age for them to be still down and saying that i dont want to be ripped off because i cant afford any more dogs, that is all.


I understand, but what I am saying is just because a puppy's ears are not up does not mean you are being "ripped off". If you are buying from a responsible show breeder, the puppies that are sold as pets are typically not show quality (hence why they are sold as pets). The pet quality puppies can have floppy ears, a bad bite, etc, but still be perfectly healthy and bred with great personalities. Personally, I don't think you should only care about personality. You should also care about health, and the type of breeder you are buying her from. If you want a puppy with standing ears as well as personality/good health, then by all means get what you want.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> Ive just spoken to my breeder again and Sugars ears still are not fully up, one is but the other is still floppy. She is now 7 and a half weeks so i thought they should be up by now. Should i be worried or do you think they will be up by the time i get her at 12weeks old?
> I just know i only have the money for one chihuahua which will prob be the case for me for the next few years, so i want to get the right one. Im also stretching my budget for this pup (which the hubby isnt awfuly impressed with lol) so really want to kno im getting a good pup.


Mia is 8 weeks and only one of hers is up. I wouldn't worry yet  but I'm not a vet


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

teetee said:


> Mia is 8 weeks and only one of hers is up. I wouldn't worry yet  but I'm not a vet


Hi, thanks for ur reply 

Oh ok thanks, I wont worry yet, Im going to see her on wednesday, cant wait to see her and take new pics. The breeder said she thinks her ears are quite big and that might be why they are taking longer, but i dunno 

Hav u just got ur pup?


----------

